# Anyone have Herb's email or contact info?



## pal (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm trying to find out (per my previous TUG message) on what's up with my SA account.  I actually may have purchased it from Herb!  Name rings a bell.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 21, 2006)

herb@timesharespecials.com 

858-453-0364


----------



## marion10 (Jul 21, 2006)

Herb passed away. I believe timesharespecials is still operating.


----------



## BarCol (Jul 21, 2006)

Herb did pass a way, but the company is still in operation. Their website is www.timesharespecials.com and Email addy is info@timesharespecials.com  Heather Duncan is very helpful.


----------



## Jan (Jul 21, 2006)

Heather Duncan is great.  She's doing another sale for me and is on top of everything.  Jan


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jul 24, 2006)

I  have a Ross Duncan-T/S
949-305-2976
22681 Oak Grove Ave.
Aliso Village, CA 92656


----------



## BarCol (Jul 24, 2006)

Right off their website:

Contact Us  

This website is NOT owned or operated by RCI. The purpose of this site is to offer RCI timeshare at bargain prices.  
Timeshare Specials

26895 Aliso Creek Road, Ste. B668
Aliso Viejo, CA 92656-5301
(949) 705-8293 

NEW!  Toll Free Number:  (888) 450-1070
NEW!  Fax Number:     (760) 888-9371
NEW!  Email address:   info@timesharespecials.com​


----------

